# They have lost their ever-lovin' minds



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

New memo out today;

Paraphrased - ..."SG will add a new required Property Condition Report (PCR) for all initial services and convey orders to supplement our vendors' QC process and strengthen our ability to meet our clients' expectations for detailed property condition analysis.



All vendors must use the PCR for every Initial Secure and Convey order issued, beginning on that region's implementation date, regardless of loan type, client, or sale date, until further notice. The only exclusions to this requirement are when the property is occupied, conveyed, sold, or SACC denial is provided

All applicable sections of the form must be completed in a legible manner 
Scanned copies of all 10 pages are required. Incomplete or partial submissions are unacceptable and will be considered non-compliant. If additional pages are needed to adequately document, bid, or otherwise address specific situations, they should be scanned and uploaded in addition to the 10 required pages."
10 pages...and each page is crammed with questions. We're already printing between 5-7 pages on every initial secure, now add 10 more pages. 15-17 pages for every initial and convey order. I guess they don't have to pay for their own paper or printer ink.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree a bit crazy. If the vendor wants charges back let them get them or fire them, not force them to do more paperwork. 

I hate paperwork, lets just start video taping all our work and get paid by the hour:thumbsup:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I am not excited about it either. I did speak with someone and the said we can fill it out and submit it (it's in a Word Document) so there's no need to print, fill out and then scan. I think this should be incorporated into the update, and am hoping they do that very soon. 

It's my understanding that they're moving towards using the Mobile Web app for maintenance and REO as well (Inspectors already use it) and then this form and these questions would be filled out by the crew using that mobile app. Again, not excited. I have an office and updaters who act as a filter before that information is submitted to Safeguard. Hopefully as they send out more information and specifics this will become something good that benefits us.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm getting really tired of the office work involved with SG. It's bad enough giving them a free inspection on every grass cut, getting reamed on convey inspections ($18.75) and finding some deficiency on a inspection and having to place a bid then being denied a $18.75 trip charge
I real despise this Co. They treat you like dirt. I'm waiting for them to fire me because I didn't sign their one sided "contract".
If they could rework there updater to an app. like the Pruvian my attitude may change and I wouldn't have to work all night with their uploader....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So by the time you spend all the required time driving to the job, being on hold for occupancy determination, doing the 20 pages of paper work, doing the initial secure work and driving back to the office, and uploading you'll get maybe 2 initial secures a day done............................ if you're lucky.


Got it. 

Let me guess.................... they ARE NOT paying any more for these extra 10 pages are they??


They really are trying to force vendors into bankruptcy themselves, in spite of the glowing reviews you'll read else where on this forum.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

garylaps said:


> I'm getting really tired of the office work involved with SG. It's bad enough giving them a free inspection on every grass cut, getting reamed on convey inspections ($18.75) and finding some deficiency on a inspection and having to place a bid then being denied a $18.75 trip charge
> I real despise this Co. They treat you like dirt. I'm waiting for them to fire me because I didn't sign their one sided "contract".
> If they could rework there updater to an app. like the Pruvian my attitude may change and I wouldn't have to work all night with their uploader....


 
Ah, see I feel the opposite, I do NOT want the person in the field holding their phone and doing the update. We have an office and updaters who handle that ..... there always has been a heavy amount of office work involved with Safeguard. No idea how anybody out there is a Safeguard vendor without at least 1 person dedicated to doing their office part. 


@BPWY It's not a new form, just a new requirement that we fill it out and submit it to them. My complaint is that it's information we are providing on the update and I'd rather provide it only there instead of processing this additional form. We're supposed to have used this in the field all along, but at my company, and I assume many others, we have created our own MUCH shorter form which the person physically at each property uses.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

These companies have systematically increased workloads while lowering pricing.
Every time that they add to workloads they add to overhead ...everyone has to start saying no or it will never stop... sorry but IMHO they have systematically stripped away the Independent Contractor status and made everyone an employee while out anyone paying attention....
just think about they have done things for the past 4 years.....
Every 4-8 weeks there is a new "mandatory requirement"....
then take into consideration all the hands taking a slice of pie before the boots on the ground get the work order....


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

My field people do not have smart phones. Mobile apps will do us no good. AND I don't want them doing updates from the field. I pay an office person to do the updates. 

My field people tear up hammers. I'm not giving them laptops or tablets. Can you imagine a hot sweaty man, sweat dripping off his hands, and brow, trying to use a tablet or laptop? I'd be replacing them every few weeks. "Oops, shorted out another one." Or, "Sorry boss, we were up on the roof and it slipped." Oh, I can hear you - "make them pay for it." I'd be replacing people as fast as laptops. I'd rather just not give them the opportunity to screw up hundreds of dollars of electronics on a regular basis.

We already have a damage reporting form of our own. One page. And instruct our people to write notes on the work order they have with them. Works just fine for us.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I do have staff that handled the kind of nonesense Safeguard expects. Weighing the efforts required vs the ROI, we no longer do it. I would rather pay folks to work on bringing in new business than spending all day proofing pics and docs and rewriting forms that I already paid someone else to do.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

you can buy a used "smart phone" android for the same price as a camera. Imagine if you had your crew leader have all the uploading done when they got home and all you had to do was invoice and add any bids required? Your office person would be out of a job and your time would be a lot more of your own. Just saying. I can't imagine in the next couple few years ALL this work will be from some app.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

All of my crews use a Pruvan app and it's made a HUGE difference in how we run our business. No more nagging people to get photos uploaded and no more updating late into the night. I have my pics and can do my office side of the work as soon as they are leaving the house. I love it and would never switch back.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

My issue with using the phone as a camera is the battery dies faster than I can keep it recharged between properties. 

Now if I could sync my camera that would be sweet.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> My issue with using the phone as a camera is the battery dies faster than I can keep it recharged between properties.
> 
> Now if I could sync my camera that would be sweet.


I carry extra batteries for my galaxy s3. Aftermarket cost $5-$15 each and charge them on seperate charger overnight.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Now if I could sync my camera that would be sweet.






You can get a Wi-Fi SD card.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

We have had that problem with a few androids but the charge has never been an issue with our iPhone users. We do have to make it a habit to plug into the charge between each house but personally I do that anyways since my iPhone serves as GPS.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

npm said:


> I carry extra batteries for my galaxy s3. Aftermarket cost $5-$15 each and charge them on seperate charger overnight.


Screw that, mines in an otterbox to stay.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Use a mophie juice pack. Or portable chargers. I've heard of pocket chargers.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Screw that, mines in an otterbox to stay.....


I remember some mountain person telling me the otterboxes were to bulky for their little gentle hands. #GoatGrabbers


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Screw that, mines in an otterbox to stay.....


I open my otterbox only once a day. It's also one reason I won't own an iPhone.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

SG is not the only ones requiring a PCR-they just started popping up on REO Allegiance work orders and Im sorry but 103 questions and the massive amount of picture taking requires payment-and I am also noticing a lot of work orders coming in saying bid approval but its someone elses bid-got one this morning-rip and replace roof 8 square for $330 I had to laugh


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> SG is not the only ones requiring a PCR-they just started popping up on REO Allegiance work orders and Im sorry but 103 questions and the massive amount of picture taking requires payment-and I am also noticing a lot of work orders coming in saying bid approval but its someone elses bid-got one this morning-rip and replace roof 8 square for $330 I had to laugh


You might get me to replace 8 shingles for $330. No way in hell 8 SQ. The material alone for 8 SQ is over a $1k.


----------



## pjpalm (Mar 27, 2013)

garylaps said:


> I'm getting really tired of the office work involved with SG. It's bad enough giving them a free inspection on every grass cut, getting reamed on convey inspections ($18.75) and finding some deficiency on a inspection and having to place a bid then being denied a $18.75 trip charge
> I real despise this Co. They treat you like dirt. I'm waiting for them to fire me because I didn't sign their one sided "contract".
> If they could rework there updater to an app. like the Pruvian my attitude may change and I wouldn't have to work all night with their uploader....


Hi Gary, 

Paul with Pruvan here.

Pruvan is now pulling orders from Safeguard, just waiting for a Photo API to push photos back automatically. We do organize the pics ready to upload to Vendorweb.


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

*Pruvan*

Guys, not to bad mouth anyone, but be careful with your data plans if you happen to use Pruvan. Great service, tried it. Liked it. Did not like data use rates at all. Photo transmittal on our mobile set up was not efficient. Great service otherwise.


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> My issue with using the phone as a camera is the battery dies faster than I can keep it recharged between properties.
> 
> Now if I could sync my camera that would be sweet.



We use Eye-Fi SD card in our cameras. It is set up to automatically send the pics that are taken to the Iphone. From there, pics are uploaded to Dropbox where office can access. Minimal phone data/battery used.


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

ontimepres said:


> I am not excited about it either. I did speak with someone and the said we can fill it out and submit it (it's in a Word Document) so there's no need to print, fill out and then scan. I think this should be incorporated into the update, and am hoping they do that very soon.
> 
> It's my understanding that they're moving towards using the Mobile Web app for maintenance and REO as well (Inspectors already use it) and then this form and these questions would be filled out by the crew using that mobile app. Again, not excited. I have an office and updaters who act as a filter before that information is submitted to Safeguard. Hopefully as they send out more information and specifics this will become something good that benefits us.



It is good to hear we might not have to print this off for each order. I thought SG required all documentation be scanned as JPEG and submitted. How will we submit a Word doc? Thx.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

plt said:


> It is good to hear we might not have to print this off for each order. I thought SG required all documentation be scanned as JPEG and submitted. How will we submit a Word doc? Thx.


 
Just fill it out in Word and then save it. Vendor web will allow you to upload and then label a Word document the same as it does for a jpeg.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

kcbnc said:


> Guys, not to bad mouth anyone, but be careful with your data plans if you happen to use Pruvan. Great service, tried it. Liked it. Did not like data use rates at all. Photo transmittal on our mobile set up was not efficient. Great service otherwise.


I see why that would be a concern for someone who hasn't tried it ... but we use Pruvan and have never had a problem with this. I find it uses very little data. There are 2 photo size options available ... are you using the 640x480 option? That may reduce the amount of data you're using.


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

We tried Pruvan, and we liked it, but with the geo-coding, having to upload photos to the cloud, from the cloud to our office, from our office to the client, and to cloud storage really burns the data. Minus the cloud storage on our side, we could easily go through 2 gb per day. Photo size is always 640x480, that is a given. I'll keep using my cameras, and swapping cards. Catch a Nikon on sale for $79-$129, add the ADH policy for $9.99, and if the camera survives a year, year and a half, drop it in a toilet, run over it or whatever and go get my new one. (Make sure it can't be repaired). Cheaper than other methods of collecting photos. Anyone remember the days of having to send the developed photos in to the bank? Large envelopes full of your hard earned money. My how things have changed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't work for Safegaurd. Problem solved.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

pjpalm said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Paul with Pruvan here.
> 
> Pruvan is now pulling orders from Safeguard, just waiting for a Photo API to push photos back automatically. We do organize the pics ready to upload to Vendorweb.


you have my condolences


----------

